# Valentine's Day



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't understand why Cupid was chosen to represent Valentine's Day. 

When I think about romance, the last thing on my mind is a short, chubby toddler coming at me with a weapon.


----------



## Mari (Feb 13, 2009)

True, but it is what some people might end up with if they are overly romantic.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2009)

Mari said:


> True, but it is what some people might end up with if they are overly romantic.



Now THAT is comedy!


----------



## ladylore (Feb 13, 2009)

Both scary thoughts.:lol:


----------

